# Room for rent West side of Victoria



## cath18us (May 4, 2011)

Hi! If any looking for a short stay. We have room available for rent on $160 per week including all bills and unlimited wifi. We are located at Delahey Victoria. Our place is 5 minutes bus to watergardens train/bus station as well as watergardens town centre (mall), very near to primary school,copperfield college and churches, 5minutes walk to 425 Bus stop going to St. Albans-- water garden sattion and 420 bus to Sunshines station - -water garden station. Transport is 30 minutes drive from the city or 30 minutes by train (15-20 minutes via express by train). Room will be furnished with bed and BIR. Parking space also available. Preferrably single female occupancy but couples (with additional fee for utility bills) are also welcome.. thanks!

Non Smoker please


----------

